# Chicyco-Looking for info



## Gastaxbandit (Aug 7, 2018)

I came across this bike last week, and have not been able to find much information on who actually made it. Is it Schwinn? Does anyone here have any photos that could help me with what the original paint looked like? Thanks!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 7, 2018)

cool bike, you may have to take out crank to see if schwinn built. it would say like A S  28


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Doesn't look Schwinn to me. I've seen that chain ring just can't place it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey hey, cool find! I would tend to agree with the schwinn built I.D
Feel I have seen the crank on early schwinn and same fork as this schwinn built Hawthorne deluxe. Is the top fender stay kind of thin like the one pictured? 












Thanks for sharing the pictures with the cabe! Let us know. A little sweaty...but awesome. Very cool badge too!
Photo credit:bombollis


----------



## bombollis (Aug 7, 2018)

Amazing ride. I think schwinn built.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 8, 2018)

Great badge !


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2018)

I guess I'm getting out voted on this one. My reservations on saying this is a Schwinn are this: 1. I thought Schwinn motorbikes bottom bar was the same diameter (1") as the rest of the frame 2. This appears to have a large chain ring (30+ teeth?) and large sprocket which I believe is atypical of Schwinn. @hoofhearted V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2018)

First things first... Great find!!!!!!!
Second, Hello!
Third, most items on this baby are high $$$ items, super deep x-bars, 30 tooth chain wheel, pedals unusual, bulldog grips to die for, great saddle, even stem is about a $200 item. so don't let her go too cheaply if you decide to part with.
Top space between bars seems very narrow like Elgin Chief.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2018)

bricycle said:


> First things first... Great find!!!!!!!
> Second, Hello!
> Third, most items on this baby are high $$$ items, super deep x-bars, 70 tooth chain wheel, bulldog grips to die for, great saddle. so let let her go too cheaply if you decide to part with.
> Top space between bars seems very narrow like Elgin Chief.



Hey Bri not sure how you are counting the teeth but I see about 30 max. Not enough fidelity in the pic to get an accurate count but this is a 1" pitch ring and definitely not 70. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2018)

I meant equivalent of...  70 (35), but crank arm is less than radius of wheel, so yes, likely a 30. Good eye Shawn!
It's difficult to be the first poster AND get all the details correct in an instant.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 8, 2018)

*Great Machine you have !!*

*CAUTION ... Avoid any inclination to clean this badge.*

*This machine may be the only example of a Schwinn-Built 
CHICYCO (CHIcago CYcle COmpany) Bicycle known, bearing
that particular badge.  It is very important that the badge 
stay with this particular machine.*

*Purchased the only-known example of this badge from notable 
Chicago-area collector >>> Ed Boros (d.).. maybe in the late eighties 
or early nineties.  He did not want to sell it.   Ed's beautiful wife
would not let him refuse my offer.  He sold it to me.*

*Wasn't looking for a deal .. just wanted to own that badge.  
It was easily a grail badge in my collection.  The badge .. and 
the smaller version now-reside in the collection of Scott McCaskey.*

*Paid a bundle for that badge.  When Scott purchased nearly 99%+ 
of my badge collection, this past April .. he received this badge.*

*Hell, yes, he paid a bundle.  *

*That badge was one of the ''Native American'' figures depicted on
American bicycle badges in my collection.  The image does not 
represent any particular Native American.*

*There may be a lot of nickel plate remaining on your badge.  Any
chemical or abrasive that might be used to make it look ''all shiny'' 
... would not honor your badge.  If you must futz with the badge ... 
hire CABE Administrator,   *@Dave Stromberger

*The previous paragraph applies to the bicycle, as well.*

*The less that badge is handled -- the better.*

*You are very fortunate to own this machine.*

*..... patric*

*


*


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 8, 2018)

Everything about that bike is pure awesome!
Put me on the list of next caretakers if you're going to catch and release.
Chris


----------



## chitown (Aug 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Doesn't look Schwinn to me. I've seen that chain ring just can't place it. V/r Shawn




Snyder or Great Western imo. That fork eliminates Schwinn as I have never seen that version so I'm leaning towards Snyder.

Homer P Snyder has some history with American Indians besides building bikes for jobbers. He almost exclusively built for jobbers before cutting a deal with Rollfast to build all their bikes starting in the late teens. Not many examples of Snyder built mid-teen bikes either.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Citizenship_Act

"The Snyder Act of 1924 admitted Native Americans born in the U.S. to full U.S. citizenship. Though the Fifteenth Amendment, passed in 1870, granted all U.S. citizens the right to vote regardless of race, it wasn't until the Snyder Act that Native Americans could enjoy the rights granted by this amendment."


----------



## Kato (Aug 11, 2018)

Holy smokes.......now that is original kool !!!


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 11, 2018)

love the bike great find...cool history about Snyder thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2018)

Amazing bike!  Those grips, bars and seat are crazy cool


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 12, 2018)

*In Entry #11, this typer indicated , ''This may be 
the only example of a Schwinn-Built CHICYCO
bicycle known ... ''.  Well, I do believe I gave out
wrong information.  Don't believe the machine
is Schwinn, at all.  *

*What threw me were the fore and aft trumpet-
mouths on the undertank bar.  They really look 
Schwinn-built.  However, the undertank bar 
appears to be 7/8-inch, O.D.*

*Schwinn bicycles of the era sported one-inch
O.D. undertank bars.*

*Thank you for bothering to read this.  Not sure
what the factory origin of the unit is.  Believe
Indiana-Built bicycles have Fauber cranksets,
for the most part.  No tellin' what the CHICYCO
has in the crankcase.*

*Am mailing each reader a free, Fauber, Six-Bubble
replica chainring Tie-Tack for puttin' up with my
foibles.  Well, not really.*

*..... patric*


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thought I was losing it there for a minute. Sure didn’t add up to Schwinn for me ! V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 12, 2018)

Two more from the web...first is “Athlete” second is “Vim” of Chicago......with monikers like Athlete and Hawthorne(which the red bike pictured above is), I think Snyder/D.P Harris Hardware... is a good. I.d. Think you where right chi town. Glad you kept all of us guessing. Love doing some research on wood rim bikes.


----------



## Kato (Aug 25, 2018)

Post sorta' fell into limbo..............bummer - was hoping to watch this one.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 25, 2018)

Kato said:


> Post sorta' fell into limbo..............bummer - was hoping to watch this one.



I was glad, it gives me butterflies everytime I see it


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2018)

Kato said:


> Post sorta' fell into limbo..............bummer - was hoping to watch this one.




*x3*


----------



## Kato (Sep 1, 2018)

@Gastaxbandit 
Come in Gastaxbandit...........any updates for us - Roger - Over ??


----------



## Kato (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks like a Htt-N-Run on this one.........1 post and history = BUMMER !!!


----------



## Kato (Nov 21, 2018)

Going, going..........gone - Outta' here.......Hasta la vista.
Wish we'd have seen more on this one = bummer !!


----------

